# Mixing foil and transfers?



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Is there a way to apply foil to just part of a transfer image? I have with someone wearing a crown and I want to have just the crown be in foil. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

aidensnd said:


> Is there a way to apply foil to just part of a transfer image? I have with someone wearing a crown and I want to have just the crown be in foil. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, I have an idea but it's unproven.
I'd trace and cut a stencil from teflon. The area over the crown would be cut out and the rest of the stencil would cover the plastisol so the foil won't stick to it. Position the stencil so the crown is exposed, lay the foil over it, then heat press. 

I use foil with adhesive sheet I cut with a vinyl cutter. I haven't heat applied foil to plastisol yet however.


----------



## jlidesigns (Jul 11, 2016)

Just stumbled across your foil question. If your transfer is designed in a way that the crown portion you mention is not touching other parts of your design, like the text portion. Then you can press your cold peel transfer down, and then just cut a small piece of foil for the crown portion, cover with a teflon sheet and press the foil down. The only place the foil will show is that crown area. I had a similar design for a local school that had black ink, but they wanted the mascot to be in purple foil. This is how I produced those shirts for them. 
Janet


----------

